# Pein is NOT God!!!!



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 18, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOO yes i did. I will prove this in one point and one point only. 
Pein will eventually be defeated. This is a fact due to "plot jutsu". It will most likely be Naruto. Now how can a "god" be defeated. Why? because he's not a "god" or in the same respect have "god" like abilities. Thank you.


----------



## Devils Advocate (Jun 18, 2008)

jarny said:


> OOOOOOOOOOO yes i did. I will prove this in one point and one point only.
> Pein will eventually be defeated. This is a fact due to "plot jutsu". It will most likely be Naruto. Now how can a "god" be defeated. Why? because he's not a "god" or in the same respect have "god" like abilities. Thank you.



My, what an excellent deduction there Captain Obvious.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 18, 2008)

to me and you yes. But to all the Pein is god people, its there for great talk. Why don't you go and read the no criticizing rule thread? Please, no four year old comebacks. Discuss!!!


----------



## Gary (Jun 18, 2008)

than kyou captai obvious


----------



## Magnelson (Jun 18, 2008)

You're new, so you should take the tards with a grain of salt. They should know more or less what the end of the manga reserves for them.

Even the Peintards.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome...


----------



## Nic (Jun 18, 2008)

The Rin'negan is said to bring salvation to a world in  chaos or being a weapon that returns everything to dust.  Seems like god-like abilities to me.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah the peintards or in denile. How can so many of them support and justify the Pein Is God theory? i disprove it quite simply. Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 18, 2008)

Key there is, "is said". Second, by plot and prophecy, neither of those will come to fruition. Correct?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, you're just an innovator, aren't you?


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 18, 2008)

Devils Advocate said:


> My, what an excellent deduction there Captain Obvious.





Gary said:


> than kyou captai obvious





Mycaelis said:


> Well, you're just an innovator, aren't you?



You are all just jealous you didn't think of this first


----------



## The Truth (Jun 18, 2008)

I've got other brilliant deductions for you:

Sasuke will reconcile with Naruto

Madara, *the invincible immortal*, will die

Akatsuki will fail to achieve their goals

Naruto will bring peace to the ninja world just as the prophecy states

So whats your point?


----------



## Nic (Jun 18, 2008)

lol,I guess Naruto will become greater than god. Here's a power boost.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jun 18, 2008)

> ME? im Captain Obvious!!!



This thread


----------



## Gary (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> You are all just jealous you didn't think of this first


no just no


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

The Truth said:


> I've got other brilliant deductions for you:
> 
> Sasuke will reconcile with Naruto
> 
> ...



My point? pein is not god. That is my point!!!


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2008)

Anyways, if Pein's true identity is Rikudou Sennin then he's as good as a god.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

Pain is a god, He has the tools from god and he judges people as a god.

You just can't handle the truth


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Anyways, if Pein's true identity is Rikudou Sennin then he's as good as a god.



couldn't be. could be an incarnation but you know that there used to be other rinneganers right?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> couldn't be. could be an incarnation but you know that there used to be other rinneganers right?



only one guy ever had it...


----------



## John Connor (Jun 19, 2008)

your definition of a god is weak and lacks proper scope

in the Naruto world nothing is completely unbeatable so anything is possible. you also fail to realize that the main character has a demon with unlimited power. do you really think its that unlikely that someone who has unlimited demonic power could defeat a god?

thread over


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> Now how can a "god" be defeated?


Castration is most popular. There is also chopping into bits and scattering across the world. Or even being stuck by a mistletoe dart.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Pain is a god, He has the tools from god and he judges people as a god.
> 
> You just can't handle the truth



No you can't!!!!   U FAIL my friend!!!!!!!!! He is a self proclaimed god, not a true one.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> couldn't be. could be an incarnation but you know that there used to be other rinneganers right?



Other than Rikudou? Nope.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> No you can't!!!!   U FAIL my friend!!!!!!!!! He is a self proclaimed god, not a true one.



Nope. The rain village and konan say so too.

and even jiraiya says the rinnegan is a tool of god.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

Kobra said:


> your definition of a god is weak and lacks proper scope
> 
> in the Naruto world nothing is completely unbeatable so anything is possible. you also fail to realize that the main character has a demon with unlimited power. do you really think its that unlikely that someone who has unlimited demonic power could defeat a god?
> 
> thread over



Can a god be defeated by a demon? No. Second, naruto's been defeated before. Second, i believe the nine tails by itself has been defeated and taimed before correct? You fail my friend, big time!!! Thread is ON people!!!!


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 19, 2008)

@Dragonus Nesha: you beat me to the comment


----------



## Gecka (Jun 19, 2008)

so far, he's shown differently


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> Other than Rikudou? Nope.



find it somewhere in the manga. Jiraiya says (if im correct) 
"i thought they were all gone" or something along that line. And it is yet to be proven that he is.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jun 19, 2008)

Why do I get the feeling this is another Jizz dupe...


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Nope. The rain village and konan say so too.
> 
> and even jiraiya says the rinnegan is a tool of god.



tool of god, yes. Does it mean he is one? no. Was hercules a god? (when he was on earth)


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Jun 19, 2008)

Kishi only hyped Pein to be a god so we wouldn't call BS when he killed off Jiraiya.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> find it somewhere in the manga. Jiraiya says (if im correct)
> "i thought they were all gone" or something along that line. And it is yet to be proven that he is.



He was referring to Rikudou Sennin.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> Can a god be defeated by a demon? No. Second, naruto's been defeated before. Second, i believe the nine tails by itself has been defeated and taimed before correct? You fail my friend, big time!!! Thread is ON people!!!!


Read more mythology 



jarny said:


> tool of god, yes. Does it mean he is one? no. Was hercules a god? (when he was on earth)



Demi-god.

Also- god:


> [SIZE=-1]deity: any supernatural being worshipped as controlling some part of the world or some aspect of life or who is the personification of a force
> a man of such superior qualities that he seems like a deity to other people; "he was a god among men"
> [/SIZE]



Pain = god


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2008)

Even if he was an incarnation he would have the same powers, and therefore the power to become as powerful as Rikudou.  Anyways, the sage of the six paths is the only one known to have had it outside of Pein.  It's not improbable for it to be Rikudou since this is a shonen manga and it would only solidify the fact that Pein is the final villain.


----------



## John Connor (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> Can a god be defeated by a demon? No. Second, naruto's been defeated before. Second, i believe the nine tails by itself has been defeated and taimed before correct? You fail my friend, big time!!! Thread is ON people!!!!


you made no sense. are you talking about the christian god? like I said your definition of what a god is is too narrow

gods have been defeated in mythology before so I have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

doesn't matter ^^^^ i win. So do alot of others!!! Pein is not a God!!!!


----------



## wiggely (Jun 19, 2008)

the bad guy will lose?  holy bubbles batman!


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> doesn't matter ^^^^ i win. So do alot of others!!! Pein is not a God!!!!



Does matter, using only one narrow view and saying you are right because of it is a very flawed way to argue. It also shows you lack the real Information in order to continue a debate so you stick with tactics such as: "I win cause i said so!"


----------



## Master of Bijuu (Jun 19, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Read more mythology
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 QFT


----------



## Shinkirou (Jun 19, 2008)

Obviously. There's no known being in the manga thats shown the power to be called a god, including the Kyuubi. At best you have the Shinigami, and going by feats alone its no more than a spirit with powers over the soul.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 19, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> There's no known being in the manga thats shown the power to be called a god, including the Kyuubi.


Jashin.


----------



## Ginsei (Jun 19, 2008)

Who says a god can't be defeated?


----------



## Shinkirou (Jun 19, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Jashin.



Well he does have the conveniently absent quality that seems to be attached to most gods. ...


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

correcto, no gods.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> correcto, no gods.



Death god.


----------



## Shinkirou (Jun 19, 2008)

Well thinking about it, I guess it technically depends on what you consider a god to be. The Greek gods and goddesses weren't omnipotent/scient/present, but they were still considered gods. Though if you consider the level of power Pein has to be whats needed to be considered a god, then Madaras a god, Jiraiya was nearly a god, Sasukes nearly a god and will be one at the end of the series, as well as Naruto.



InfIchi said:


> Death god.



Is a god by name, not by feats or stated power. Ichigo is a "Death God" but that doesn't make him a God.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Well thinking about it, I guess it technically depends on what you consider a god to be. The Greek gods and goddesses weren't omnipotent/scient/present, but they were still considered gods. Though if you consider the level of power Pein has to be whats needed to be considered a god, then Madaras a god, Jiraiya was nearly a god, Sasukes nearly a god and will be one at the end of the series, as well as Naruto.



well sarutobi was considered God of shinobi so...



> Is a god by name, not by feats or stated power.



The death god is the god that controls death. 

god:"[SIZE=-1]deity: any supernatural being worshipped as controlling some part of the world or some aspect of life or who is the personification of a force "[/SIZE]


----------



## zaphood (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> OOOOOOOOOOO yes i did. I will prove this in one point and one point only.
> Pein will eventually be defeated. This is a fact due to "plot jutsu". It will most likely be Naruto. Now how can a "god" be defeated. Why? because he's not a "god" or in the same respect have "god" like abilities. Thank you.



i am loath to reply to this, knowing that we are under strict regulations now....

but you sir, have provided us (the community) with nothing of substance in this thread, and i am obliged to note that I dislike that.

regards,
zaphood


----------



## Shinkirou (Jun 19, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> well sarutobi was considered God of shinobi so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, and hes not a god either.

So basically you dont have to be strong at all to be a god, as long as you're worshiped as being the controller of something, regardless of if you are or not, you're considered a god. So if you want to be a god, go out and convince people that you control how the grass in your front yard grows and get them to praise you for it, also tell em you're magical, you'll be a god by the technical definition.


----------



## Verdugo (Jun 19, 2008)

This is news to me!


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Exactly, and hes not a god either.
> 
> So basically you dont have to be strong at all to be a god, as long as you're worshiped as being the controller of something, regardless of if you are or not, you're considered a god.


Exactly.
Not all gods were powerful.

The god of sun.
The Moon Goddess.
Many gods of thunder and lightning.
Gods of Death...

They controlled an Aspect of life.

They controlled Death, They controlled the underworld They controlled the sun the moon the harvest etc. etc.


so, Pain can be considered a God. The God of Ninjutsu.


----------



## lynxie (Jun 19, 2008)

Ah god that admits that he never had won, if Jiraiya knew his secret.
Link removed

Everything has a weakness, that is the rule. Only some have more weakpoints then others.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

so by your definition what supernatural power(s) does he have? Compare him to the death god like above, he's known as a god. Even Rikudo Sennin was not a God. He was obviously of higher status than a man but he was no god.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Death god.



i meant no "people" gods. Ha


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> so by your definition what supernatural power(s) does he have?


Controls the rain. Controls multiple bodies at once. Mastered all six types of chakra nature manipulation.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

i get negative reps because i prove a point? NICE!!!!


----------



## GreenKnight (Jun 19, 2008)

Good one (y)


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Controls the rain. Controls multiple bodies at once. Mastered all six types of chakra nature manipulation.



ok. Mastering is not a power. And many other charactrers in naruto have "super powers" as said. and i bet other masters can manipulate rain and sense chakra flow through it. You are talking mastering things instead of powers. Most have "powers" that are kekkai genkai in naruto.

-I'm going to judge my rep as by how many people hate pein and love pein. If red, more people believe that pein is god. If green, more believe that he isn't. Let the repping begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2008)

lynxie said:


> Ah god that admits that he never had won, if Jiraiya knew his secret.
> Link removed
> 
> Everything has a weakness, that is the rule. Only some have more weakpoints then others.



This translation is wrong.
The real translations states If It wasn't for my secret, I'm not sure I would have won.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

wonder how many reds i can get..... i wonder if anyone has ever had 2 before? ha. Lotta pein lovers ought there. You guys wouldn't believe how many negative rep posts i have saying "i just had to". It's hilarious? it says i got like 200 neg points? is it 1 point for 1 person?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> is it 1 point for 1 person?


I don't believe so. People with high reputation can cause more damage or good than those with low reputation.


----------



## ShadowsBekon (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> wonder how many reds i can get..... i wonder if anyone has ever had 2 before? ha. Lotta pein lovers ought there. You guys wouldn't believe how many negative rep posts i have saying "i just had to". It's hilarious? it says i got like 200 neg points? is it 1 point for 1 person?



27 posts and you are already annoying me. You should probably leave.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I don't believe so. People with high reputation can cause more damage or good than those with low reputation.



dam, one good rep from someone like you and i'll be a legend!!! hehe


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> dam, one good rep from someone like you and i'll be a legend!!! hehe


Oops! I pressed the wrong one.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

ShadowsBekon said:


> 27 posts and you are already annoying me. You should probably leave.



2 and you have already annoyed me. I didn't ask for any criticism. I haven't criticized anyone who hasn't done it to me. You don't want to discuss this then leave. You don't have to be in this thread. Go away. Only half the dang people in this thread are trying to have a discussion and i'm having fun partcipating. Just leave


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Oops! I pressed the wrong one.



dang!!! that's why i'm three now!!! eh i don't care. Not like i can get banned for it. :amazed or can i ? -can we move on and continue discussion. We need to make a list or something with points for both sides


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

stand corrected. Four edit- keep it comin!!! lets see if it gets super red at 6


----------



## ShadowsBekon (Jun 19, 2008)

The reason I'm not discussing this is because it does not warrant discussion. You are better off spending time reading the manga to try and understand it better rather than making a post like this, ESPECIALLY when you make a grandeur statement as the title like "pein is not a god!" when I would call that, fairly obvious at best.

Also don't double post, just edit your previous post.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

ShadowsBekon said:


> The reason I'm not discussing this is because it does not warrant discussion. You are better off spending time reading the manga to try and understand it better rather than making a post like this, ESPECIALLY when you make a grandeur statement as the title like "pein is not a god!" when I would call that, fairly obvious at best.
> 
> Also don't double post, just edit your previous post.



Funny there is a thread *or multiple that say Pein is God. Nice try though. Go spam somewhere else


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny: Please, do not double/triple/etc. post. It is against the rules. Just click on the Edit button in the bottom right corner of your previous post to add on.

Anyways, Pein is worshiped by the citizens of Amegakure and is able to do things no other being is able to do. Therefore, he is a god.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

Do i just go back and edit? thanks for letting me know. By your definition someone could worship the first hokage and he can be a god? i guess it goes by definition. Whether one is talking worldy powers, immortality, followers, etc.


----------



## ShadowsBekon (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> Funny there is a thread *or multiple that say Pein is God. Nice try though. Go spam somewhere else



All of those posters are in the same category as you. Since god is a fictional term, whats the point in debating who is and isn't one? If you look at it from one definition, Pein is a living breathing shinobi and therefore cannot be a god, because he is human. From another perspective he is able to perform unique jutsu and has a grand following in Amegakure, and a reputation as a God to them. So one could argue, undeniably, that he is a God to Amegakure. Your points are wishy washy, unfounded, and offer nothing past your own opinion. That's why your thread is a waste.


----------



## Shinkirou (Jun 19, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Exactly.
> Not all gods were powerful.
> 
> The god of sun.
> ...



Well then in that same aspect wouldn't the other characters also be gods? 

Sasuke controls natural lightning, does that make him the next Raiden/Thor/Zeus/Enel?


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

we are debating that as you can see from the previous post above yours.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Well then in that same aspect wouldn't the other characters also be gods?
> 
> Sasuke controls natural lightning, does that make him the next Raiden/Thor/Zeus/Enel?



no, They had people who worshiped theim as a god, even pain is worshiped as a god.

Sasuke just has a guy following him so he can kill a shark..

some guy who's to afraid to go off on his own.

and karin.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

it has to be determined from the naruto universe's definition of a god though. They have a proven god. The death god. This does not prove, but highly infers there is other gods. Now what is the true definition of a god in the naruto universe? As you can see in our world there are many. Note- Naruto's have many but it is proven that there is only one correct with the Death God. Now for us to tell if pain is a god we look at the death god's abilities and status.


----------



## ShadowsBekon (Jun 19, 2008)

Death god is a jutsu, not an actual god. Jeez.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

prove that its not a jutsu that summons the death god and i will praise you and say i kissed your feet.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

ShadowsBekon said:


> Death god is a jutsu, not an actual god. Jeez.



its a jutsu that summons the shinigami...


----------



## wiggely (Jun 19, 2008)

i can't believe you guys are getting so worked up over a dupe account


----------



## Illusions (Jun 19, 2008)

So, is Susanoo considered a god as well?


----------



## jirochimaru (Jun 19, 2008)

I lold at this thread.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm going to bed. Some people in the naruto universe have special abilities others don't. If these people were to be worshped they'd be gods too by your defniition. If that is what you're saying then that's cool. I'm saying he's not because by my defn of a god, corresponding with the death god in naruto's universe, i think it's pretty obvious he's not a god. But, i guess in the end it is the definition, that dictates whether he is a god or not. One can also say he is a god, just like one can say someone is a "god" of cooking. This can mean they are exceptionally skilled but not in fact, a god. For the people that participated and didn't act childish, thanks. If somepeople want to continue to post, go ahead. I'll be back tomomorow if anyone is still interested. Bye


----------



## Illusions (Jun 19, 2008)

> Pein is NOT God!!!!



Zabuza isn't a demon either, so what's your point?


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Jun 19, 2008)

The ideas in OP are revolutionnary!


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

wiggely said:


> i can't believe you guys are getting so worked up over a dupe account



but its fuuuun


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 19, 2008)

Mangafacts >>>> your opinion.


----------



## Shinkirou (Jun 19, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> no, They had people who worshiped theim as a god, even pain is worshiped as a god.
> 
> Sasuke just has a guy following him so he can kill a shark..
> 
> ...



When was Pain ever shown or said to be worshiped? I've never seen a single ceremony praising his name.


----------



## John Connor (Jun 19, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> When was Pain ever shown or said to be worshiped? I've never seen a single ceremony praising his name.


gain threads 
gain threads 

theres a rain shinobi who considers him a god. I know you only read uchiha pages so its forgiven. he follows Pein and he thinks Pein is a god


----------



## Garlock (Jun 19, 2008)

If it bleeds, it can be killed... who said that again?


----------



## Bill G (Jun 19, 2008)

Doc Watson said:


> If it bleeds, it can be killed... who said that again?



Tell that to Hidan 

Anyway, Pein is revered as a god, but is obviously not a true god, as he is limited by his human body/bodies.  Unless Pein's true identity IS in fact a god and he's only controlling the human bodies getting a jolly from slowly starting a war, he's just a mortal with badass abilities.


----------



## jirochimaru (Jun 19, 2008)

The OP is a real life Thomas Edison.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> OOOOOOOOOOO yes i did. I will prove this in one point and one point only.
> Pein will eventually be defeated. This is a fact due to "plot jutsu". It will most likely be Naruto. Now how can a "god" be defeated. Why? because he's not a "god" or in the same respect have "god" like abilities. Thank you.



gain threads 
gain threads 
Link removed
gain threads 
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed





Fuego!!! said:


> Even the Peintards.


----------



## Shinkirou (Jun 19, 2008)

Kobra said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> theres a rain shinobi who considers him a god. I know you only read uchiha pages so its forgiven. he follows Pein and he thinks Pein is a god



Calling someone God =/= active worshiping. I can call Ken, Isai, etc. Gods of SSBM and believe that their skill at the game is godly but that doesn't mean I praise them for it.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 19, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Calling someone God =/= active worshiping. I can call Ken, Isai, etc. Gods of SSBM and believe that their skill at the game is godly but that doesn't mean I praise them for it.



He is considered a God its a manga fact, what exactly are you arguing about?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 19, 2008)

Pretty obvious he's not a god.


----------



## Ina (Jun 19, 2008)

When Pein refers to himself as a God, I don't take that literally.
He is more like God-like, or something.
On the other hand, he can control the weather, and that's something only God can do.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 19, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Pretty obvious he's not a god.



Well yeah, he is a God-like figure in the eyes of Amegakure.



Ina said:


> When Pein refers to himself as a God, I don't take that literally.
> He is more like God-like, or something.
> On the other hand, he can control the weather, and that's something only God can do.



Exactly.

The Rin'negan allows him to create bizarre jutsu.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 19, 2008)

Ina said:


> When Pein refers to himself as a God, I don't take that literally.
> He is more like God-like, or something.
> On the other hand, he can control the weather, and that's something only God can do.



If you put it that way, Sasuke can control the lightning. He's a god also,lightning god 



> Well yeah, he is a God-like figure in the eyes of Amegakure.


Yup in the eyes of the rain village.


----------



## Shinkirou (Jun 19, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> He is considered a God its a manga fact, what exactly are you arguing about?



He's considered a god/leader by some ninja in rain, thats it. I'm arguing that hes not a god, regardless of what a few people claimed. Hes no more supernatural than anyone with a kekkai genkai seeing as how in the Naruto world, ninjutsu _is_ natural, hes not actively worshiped. Hes no god, hes just a guy with a god complex leading a bunch a rebels.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 19, 2008)

It's wonderful when people attribute defeats or victories in battles they haven't seen to PNJ pek

In Japan God can mean something quite different. Every River, town, city block or mountain can have it's own God. It doesn't refer to an Omnipotent Christian like God.

Pein doesn't believe he's invincible, just superior.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 19, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> He's considered a god/leader by some ninja in rain, thats it. I'm arguing that hes not a god, regardless of what a few people claimed. Hes no more supernatural than anyone with a kekkai genkai seeing as how in the Naruto world, ninjutsu _is_ natural, hes not actively worshiped. Hes no god, hes just a guy with a god complex leading a bunch a rebels.



Well why argue about that?

The manga made it clear that he is a God like figure and not an actual God, well I guess some people probably think that since the Rin'negan has the power to destroy the world.


----------



## SunDried Prawn (Jun 19, 2008)

I think that someone's just sad that Pein is a god.


----------



## Grimmie (Jun 19, 2008)

Pain is not god?


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jun 19, 2008)

And? Everyone falls prey to death.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 19, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> He's considered a god/leader by some ninja in rain, thats it. I'm arguing that hes not a god, regardless of what a few people claimed. Hes no more supernatural than anyone with a kekkai genkai seeing as how in the Naruto world, ninjutsu _is_ natural, hes not actively worshiped. Hes no god, hes just a guy with a god complex leading a bunch a rebels.



Pein disagrees with you 

Link removed


----------



## Ina (Jun 19, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> If you put it that way, Sasuke can control the lightning. He's a god also,lightning god


Yea. 
How come your post count doesn't go up?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 19, 2008)

Ina said:


> Yea.
> How come your post count doesn't go up?



I'm also a god.


----------



## Ina (Jun 19, 2008)

Heh, I knew you're gonna say that.
No, seriously... why?


----------



## SleepingDisaster (Jun 19, 2008)

I claim himslef as a God, 

simple he is a God wannabe

so he still a human


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 19, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'm also a god.



OMFG WTF happened to your post count it was about 15,000 a few moments ago


----------



## Ina (Jun 19, 2008)

^
He deleted them... on a whim.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 19, 2008)

"Gods" are defeated all the time. Play 'God of War'.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow i think i learned something new here:amazed

sometimes the very obvious can be quite astonishing


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 19, 2008)

hey guys I think itachi and Jiraiya are NOT alive!!!!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmmm... Nice logic there noob... we all thought Pain would live forever.


----------



## Jonas (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> Now how can a "god" be defeated.



You'd be amazed what a main character, a massive amount of "will of fire" and a regular Rasengan could do.


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 19, 2008)

oh but i thought Pain was God and could never be defeated  ...


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2008)

Ofcourse. 

There's a difference between us saying that _he calls himself  _a god and _us calling him_ a god.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 19, 2008)

My eyes are open


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 19, 2008)

...you DO realize that a shinto/buddhist country perceives "godliness" different from us right? the word "god" for them encompasses even demigods, and they beleive that, with the exception of the highest gods, it IS possible to defeat them.

and gods reside over certain qualities of this world, wonder which one PAIN resides over eh? "defeating a god" = defeating an element. Naruto has defeated the pain of his childhood right? now it's time for the pain of the world.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jun 19, 2008)

Pein's God. But Kishi Created Him, So Hes Omega God, therefore this thread fails.


----------



## House (Jun 19, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> hey guys I think itachi and Jiraiya are NOT alive!!!!



I don't believe you.


----------



## ~Link~ (Jun 19, 2008)

Oooh Captain Obvious to teh rescue!!!11one!one!!1 xD

Did you Know OP, that Naruto is a Jinchuuriki? 

I think Itachi and Sasuke are brothers!!11 
I think Deidara used explosives!!11!!1 
I think Kakuzu was old!! 
I think Madara is evil 

 

BTW Pein is a God  he controls the rain


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 19, 2008)

It's a manga!

In DBZ God died so that's not proof enough 

Pein=God just deal with it


----------



## cloudsymph (Jun 19, 2008)

there is no such thing as a god.  only power.


----------



## Teach (Jun 19, 2008)

Haha..        .


----------



## Fenris (Jun 19, 2008)

8/10

Good thread, would get trolled again.


----------



## Ishi (Jun 19, 2008)

Of course... 
What, do you know anyone who thinks Pein will be the ultimate God and kill everyone?
Even the Peintards have *some* sense.


----------



## KyuubiYondaime (Jun 19, 2008)

Very accurate thread. I agree.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 19, 2008)

I laugh when people try to talk about this story like it's a Christian Manga.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

alright. So when naruto defeats pein, and the villagers see that he's not really a god, and don't believe in him as a god anymore, he's not a god? So it depends on those people? ha!


----------



## Hazardous (Jun 19, 2008)

OH MY GOD I learned something new today


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

Euraj said:


> I laugh when people try to talk about this story like it's a Christian Manga.



only a pein supporter....


----------



## Ban Kai (Jun 19, 2008)

Do you want to know why he is a God?
Because he can manipulate the 6 chackra's nature...
A common ninja can manipulate 5...the sixth nature it is only for Pein, the Ninjutsu God...


----------



## Ninpo-Otaku (Jun 19, 2008)

You'll eat those words when god takes over the plot and locks a blubbering Kishi in the closet.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

Ban Kai said:


> Do you want to know why he is a God?
> Because he can manipulate the 6 chackra's nature...
> A common ninja can manipulate 5...the sixth nature it is only for Pein, the Ninjutsu God...



ur point? only madara can use his advanced timespace jutsu... he is not a god. A lot of ninja have their own special abilities that no other can. First for example...again. Was the first a god?


----------



## spectaa (Jun 19, 2008)

Pain is not god, I agree. But I wouldn't go and make a thread about it.


----------



## Ban Kai (Jun 19, 2008)

-Deidara- said:


> your argument response is garbage.
> 
> because madara isn't the only one to use timespace. the 4th has as well.
> 
> ...



Thanks *-Deidara-*, I was going to say this, but luckily you have come before me..


----------



## Rikudou (Jun 19, 2008)

You sux DonkeyBallz.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 19, 2008)

I wish i wasnt sealed right nao.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

-Deidara- said:


> your argument response is garbage.
> 
> because madara isn't the only one to use timespace. the 4th has as well.
> 
> ...



You are garbage. Could the fourth do it without hand signs? nice try. Second, yamato is basically a clone. who says you can't clone pein? no wonder your a jerk. Why don't you read. I said "advanced".


----------



## Judge83 (Jun 19, 2008)

thats a rly good idea dude.


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (Jun 19, 2008)

Godammit said:


> I wish i wasnt sealed right nao.



I'm not sealed though, therefore...

EDIT: FUCK i accidentally +repd OP.

you fail though OP, remember that.


----------



## God (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> OOOOOOOOOOO yes i did. I will prove this in one point and one point only.
> Pein will eventually be defeated. This is a fact due to "plot jutsu". It will most likely be Naruto. Now how can a "god" be defeated. Why? because he's not a "god" or in the same respect have "god" like abilities. Thank you.



Yes, he does have God-like abilities. If you dont think so, stop reading the manga. And it's not certain Naruto will beat him. Maybe he'll just turn Pein good. That would be suckish, but it's possible.



jarny said:


> You are garbage. Could the fourth do it without hand signs? nice try. Second, yamato is basically a clone. who says you can't clone pein? no wonder your a jerk. Why don't you read. I said "advanced".



Yamato is not a clone. He can use other Jutsus bsides Mokuton. _You_ are garbage. And you cant clone Pein cuz he's God. Plus no one knows who he is.

/fail post



Ban Kai said:


> Do you want to know why he is a God?
> Because he can manipulate the 6 chackra's nature...
> A common ninja can manipulate 5...the sixth nature it is only for Pein, the Ninjutsu God...



Na, most Ninja can only manipulate two. There are five that a Jonin can use two out of. Sharingan would grant you three.

But only God can manipulate every sinle one of the six.

God!


----------



## akatsuki8 (Jun 19, 2008)

pein is definetly not a god


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Yes, he does have God-like abilities. If you dont think so, stop reading the manga. And it's not certain Naruto will beat him. Maybe he'll just turn Pein good. That would be suckish, but it's possible.



that is a good point. But, it is my point that numerous people can be considered gods in the naruto universe. pain has those abilities because of his kekkai genkai. Anyone who has kekkai genkai has unique abilities. If madara and kakashi pass away, and someone thinks sasuke is a god, is he a god? that is the question


----------



## akatsuki8 (Jun 19, 2008)

pein isn't a god but man is the rinnengan sweet

naruto will definetly defeat pein


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

alright. Does anyone else, think that if pein is a god, the first could be one too? and no, if yamato was not infused with the first's dna, then he would not be able to perform any dual nature chakra manipulation to create wood, and he wouldn't be able to partially "control" kyuubi naruto. Who are you to say pein cannot be cloned?


----------



## akatsuki8 (Jun 19, 2008)

also in a sense yamato is a clone becuase he got his main ability due to the 1st's chakra being cloned


----------



## God (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> that is a good point. But, it is my point that numerous people can be considered gods in the naruto universe. pain has those abilities because of his kekkai genkai. Anyone who has kekkai genkai has unique abilities. If madara and kakashi pass away, and someone thinks sasuke is a god, is he a god? that is the question



One other person has achieved God status in this manga and that would be Rikudou Sennin.

And if Sasuke was only Sharingan-user left, he still wouldnt achieve God status, because now we know Sharingan bends to the whim of Rin'negan. Btw, Pein only follows Madara out of respect.

Sasuke wouldnt be god because Sharingans abilities are limited. The Leaf knows how it works and it is not considered a myth, unlike Rin'negan. I mean Yamato is the only Mokuton user left, but he aint NOWHERE near God status. Now here are some _actual_ Gods:

Rikuodu Sennin
Hashirama
Pein


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

whenever i go back and feel like looking for it i'll find it. When jiraiya is interogating a guy he says pain judged the people "like a god". If there is an emperor who saved your lives and wanted to be called god, and had special abilities, would you have a problem calling him god if he wanted to be called that? back when the aztecs (i think) saw the europeans coming in on there horses and such, didn't they refer to them as gods? they were "special", and were believed to be so, but infact, they werent. Pein is not a god. He can be worshipped and called one, and have a kekkai genkai, but he is no god. The only way i will agree, is if you take a specific defn, that says they must be worshipped and have unique abilities, and agree that madara and the first and others (if someone believed they were gods) could be gods also. You can also say that Konan is an angel.


----------



## Ban Kai (Jun 19, 2008)

To the creator of this thread....
Tell me the requisites you must have to be a God...


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2008)

The only god is Shinigami.
/end thread


----------



## God (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> whenever i go back and feel like looking for it i'll find it. When jiraiya is interogating a guy he says pain judged the people "like a god". If there is an emperor who saved your lives and wanted to be called god, and had special abilities, would you have a problem calling him god if he wanted to be called that? back when the aztecs (i think) saw the europeans coming in on there horses and such, didn't they refer to them as gods? they were "special", and were believed to be so, but infact, they werent. Pein is not a god. He can be worshipped and called one, and have a kekkai genkai, but he is no god. The only way i will agree, is if you take a specific defn, that says they must be worshipped and have unique abilities, and agree that madara and the first and others (if someone believed they were gods) could be gods also. You can also say that Konan is an angel.



He also says this.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

How do you know he does it out of respect? It specifically states in the manga that the rinnegan is a "tool of god". Tool is the key here. You must also consider konan an angel. It was never stated that rikudou was a god, although he is a legend. We do not have enough information to call him a god, but if you can call the first and madara gods, then you can obviously consider both of them gods. I have no argument if you take one of the many definitions of gods, but unlike you, others continue to argue that pein can only be god (also rikudou) but not madara or the first. also at his time the second, but not anymore. You can also argue that the people are "metaphorically" referring to him as god, and not in fact worshipping him.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Kyuubi6534  
He also says this. 

thanks for going back and finding it. but he could metaphorically be referring to him as god. He acts like a god, and has kekkai genkai, which means unique abilities. He has a tool from the gods and to the people, could be believed to be a god. It does not necasarilly mean he is one though.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Ban Kai  
To the creator of this thread....
Tell me the requisites you must have to be a God... 

that is the discussion. There are certainly multiple definitions, and the only plausible one was brought up earlier in this thread- have to go look for it, although it has been part of the discussion.


----------



## JPongo (Jun 19, 2008)

The truth Peinfully hurts, he is no god, not by a gazillion miles.


----------



## God (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> How do you know he does it out of respect? It specifically states in the manga that the rinnegan is a "tool of god". Tool is the key here. You must also consider konan an angel. It was never stated that rikudou was a god, although he is a legend. We do not have enough information to call him a god, but if you can call the first and madara gods, then you can obviously consider both of them gods. I have no argument if you take one of the many definitions of gods, but unlike you, others continue to argue that pein can only be god (also rikudou) but not madara or the first. also at his time the second, but not anymore. You can also argue that the people are "metaphorically" referring to him as god, and not in fact worshipping him.



The priest of a church steps aside and takes orders from the founder of the church out of resoect. Same is happeing here. And how do you know he _isnt_ doing it out of respect.

Exactly, the manga states Rin'negan as tool of god. Since both Pein and Rikudou Sennin used it, they can effectively be called Gods.

No, I agree that Hashirama and Madara were God level. (Dont mean to sound like an Uchitard)

And God level can be considered 100/100. So Nidaime was probably 97/100


----------



## Beast. (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure even Pain doesn't take that "god" stuff litterally. His followers consider him a "god" because he has godlike abilities and they've never seen him.


----------



## ~Link~ (Jun 19, 2008)

Triple posting aring you??? Pein is a God and j00 are Captain Obvious

Tools of God are only used by Gods


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

another debate now- was he given his tool? If he was than he is not a god. If "tool of god" refers to his rinnegan being his own, then yes. But then he would be rikudou or a reincarnation.

Quote:
Originally Posted by ~Link~  
Triple posting aring you??? Pein is a God and j00 are Captain Obvious

Tools of God are only used by Gods   

they were at different times, and i tried to modify the first to include all three but i couldn't delete the other two... can you tell me how to do that?

edit- crap double posted now. dang someone fill me in!!! how do i delete previous posts? i would like to delete them on my own and paste the info into the first


----------



## ~Link~ (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> they were at different times, and i tried to modify the first to include all three but i couldn't delete the other two... can you tell me how to do that?
> 
> edit- crap double posted now. dang someone fill me in!!! how do i delete previous posts? i would like to delete them on my own and paste the info into the first





Lol just click edit and then another set of options appears on the bottom right and chose delete and delete this message >_>


----------



## God (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> another debate now- was he given his tool? If he was than he is not a god. If "tool of god" refers to his rinnegan being his own, then yes. But then he would be rikudou or a reincarnation.



Yes he was. How does having a tool not make you God.

It's like - A handyman has his skills but not tools. Is he still a handyman? Of course, he is, cuz he could get another tool anytime. If two handymen have the same tools, is one of them copying the other?

Same with Pein.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

~Link~ said:


> Lol just click edit and then another set of options appears on the bottom right and chose delete and delete this message >_>



thanks:amazed


----------



## akatsuki8 (Jun 19, 2008)

i am sticking with my theory. pein is not a god

that handyman simile is lame


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 19, 2008)

Proven fact already. Itachi=God.


----------



## Crimson Shinobi (Jun 19, 2008)

I guess that would all fall under what your definition of "god" is.  

I mean in Greek mythology, Gods were far from perfect, just immortal, with amazing abilities.  Infact if I'm not mistaken, I think a select few of them actually died, at the very least I know it was possible to injure them.

The Norse gods, could actually die, from either old age, or mortal wounds.  

However in most of today's religeons, "God" is omni potent.

So it all depends on what you see as "God"


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

akatsuki8 said:


> that handyman simile is lame



i agree. Gods can give out tools to mortals. Pein believes he is god and has people who can truly believe he is one or metaphorically. He has kekkai genkai. I'm tired of repeating basically the same thing over and over again. Who says someone can't rip peins eyes out of his head and use rinnegan themselves? are they gods? they possess a tool from god according to you and therefore are gods, correct?


----------



## ~Link~ (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> i agree. Gods can give out tools to mortals. Pein believes he is god and has people who can truly believe he is one or metaphorically. He has kekkai genkai. I'm tired of repeating basically the same thing over and over again. Who says someone can't rip peins eyes out of his head and use rinnegan themselves? are they gods? they possess a tool from god according to you and therefore are gods, correct?



Correct 

Seriously, its obvious he isn't a "God" , he said he would have died in the battle with Jiraiya if he didnt kept his secret, he has god like abilities thou like controling the rain and being able to use 6 elements and stuff


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

~Link~ said:


> Correct
> 
> Seriously, its obvious he isn't a "God" , he said he would have died in the battle with Jiraiya if he didnt kept his secret, he has god like abilities thou like controling the rain and being able to use 6 elements and stuff



i know he isn't a "god", yet people are still arguing against it. Everybody says this thread is useless and neg rep me and give the thread one star. Look at the heated arguments and all of the points that are being brought up. I love this thread and im having fun debating this.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 19, 2008)

I disagree. Pain is a God until stated otherwise in manga canon




jarny said:


> OOOOOOOOOOO yes i did. I will prove this in one point and one point only.
> Pein will eventually be defeated. This is a fact due to "plot jutsu". It will most likely be Naruto.


How do you know he's going to be defeated for sure? 

Maybe the only purpose of his fight against Naruto is to make Pain to change his attitude and points of view about the world, and he'll become finally a Good God. Bringing peace to the world just like in the prophecy 



> Now how can a "god" be defeated. Why? because he's not a "god" or in the same respect have "god" like abilities. Thank you.


Many Gods have been defeated. Did you ever watch Saint Seiya?


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

It all depends on what your true definition of god is. But there are so many points conflict which have been thouroughly discussed,^^^ and im sure you havent read this whole thread, then that is the answer


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 19, 2008)

Pein calls himself god... and from what I see of his abilities he might have a point.


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2008)

I can't believe this has become the hottest topic on NF.  Look if a person has acquired god-like tools  whether by his own making or by someone else, then he has become a god.  He has those god like abilities and therefore can rule over the world as a god.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 19, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> I *can't believe *this has become the hottest topic on NF.  Look if a person has acquired god-like tools  whether by his own making or by someone else, then he has become a god.  He has those god like abilities and therefore can rule over the world as a god.



I will quote naruto on this one- "believe it!!!". I believe i disproved your logic previously in this thread.


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2008)

jarny said:


> I will quote naruto on this one- "believe it!!!". I believe i disproved your logic previously in this thread.[/QUOTE
> 
> Then disprove it again, because my reasoning makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## God (Jun 19, 2008)

Lol, I couldnt think of any other simile to use. 

In any case, Pein has been proven as a God in the manga. The author wrote it and that makes it canon unless retconned.

Pein's abilities certainly fit those of a God.
He definitely knows how to act like a God.
His views on the world are those of a God.
And he is definitely the Godliest character in the series, besides the Rikudou Sennin, the original God.

This "God" is also perfect because obviously Pein and Madara are going to fight. Madara seems to be capable of defeat at only God's hands at this moment and *heaven* knows how strong he's gonna be once he regains his original power.



jarny said:


> i agree. Gods can give out tools to mortals. Pein believes he is god and has people who can truly believe he is one or metaphorically. He has kekkai genkai. I'm tired of repeating basically the same thing over and over again. Who says someone can't rip peins eyes out of his head and use rinnegan themselves? are they gods? they possess a tool from god according to you and therefore are gods, correct?



Gods cant give out tools to mortals. What the hell are you talking about?

First, of all, it was stated he's a freakin God so many times so many times in the manga itself, you'd have to be in denial to argue that. Nobody said _anything_ about metaphors, youre misinterpreting.

And second, how would you rip the eyes of God from himself. God wouldnt *allow* anyone to do so. In otherwords, it would take another essential God to take Peins Rin'negan. Otherwise, it aint gonna happen. Whats more is, when Pein gets is Nuke Jutsu, there will be not a doubt in anyone's mind that Pein is indeed, a God.



~Link~ said:


> Correct
> 
> Seriously, its obvious he isn't a "God" , he said he would have died in the battle with Jiraiya if he didnt kept his secret, he has god like abilities thou like controling the rain and being able to use 6 elements and stuff



He did not say that. He just doubts he would have done as good in the battle if Jiraiya knew his secret from the start.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 20, 2008)

Pein's abilities certainly fit those of a God.
He definitely knows how to act like a God.
His views on the world are those of a God.

Gee... havent there been leaders in our world like that? People who think they can play god? First, there are other characters in naruto with godly powers, second just because he acts like it and views the world like he's a god...(this is a personality) doesn't make him a god. and who says him and madara will fight?  -this has nothing to do with it, but didn't madara order pein to seize naruto a long time ago? where's he been? madara is just about to go to get him too...


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2008)

jarny said:


> Pein's abilities certainly fit those of a God.
> He definitely knows how to act like a God.
> His views on the world are those of a God.
> 
> Gee... havent there been leaders in our world like that? People who think they can play god? First, there are other characters in naruto with godly powers, second just because he acts like it and views the world like he's a god...(this is a personality) doesn't make him a god. and who says him and madara will fight?  -this has nothing to do with it, but didn't madara order pein to seize naruto a long time ago? where's he been? madara is just about to go to get him too...



This is not about our world. It's about the narutoverse. No, there never have been characters in the manga whose powers were as Godly as Pein's, dont get delusional. There was only one other person with powers greater than Pein's. No one else's powers = or > Pein's powers.

And that's the point. Pein did not obey Madara. Now, since they both want the Bijuu, and they each need it for different causes, of course they're gonna fight for it.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 20, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> *This is not about our world. It's about the narutoverse.* *No, there never have been characters in the manga whose powers were as Godly as Pein's*, dont get delusional. *There was only one other person with powers greater than Pein's*. No one else's powers = or > Pein's powers.
> 
> And that's the point. *Pein did not obey Madara*. Now, since they both want the Bijuu, and they each need it for different causes, of course they're gonna fight for it.



First, you say no one is greater than pein. Pein even doubts himself if his secret was revealed. Second, pein takes orders from madara. I guarantee everyone else will agree with me here. on the edit- i was comparing him to our world. you can draw similar points from real life and how we act.


----------



## DevilSense (Jun 20, 2008)

If i Kidnapped your ass, stuck u in an underground room, tied u up, beat ur ass when i felt like it, fed u shitty food, and gave u water to survive, and did that over an over for the rest of ur life. Id be your god and ud be my bitch!


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 20, 2008)

..................... By definition of being a villain, he is MEANT to be defeated. All the villains will be defeated because they are an obstacle for the heroes to overcome. Gosh dangit, why are there so many idiots in the world...


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 20, 2008)

DevilSense said:


> If i Kidnapped your ass, stuck u in an underground room, tied u up, beat ur ass when i felt like it, fed u shitty food, and gave u water to survive, and did that over an over for the rest of ur life. Id be your god and ud be my bitch!



i could get you warned/banned for that. Wanna apologize? Try me again big man


----------



## itachi is teh god (Jun 20, 2008)

*Destroyed* J-man i consider him a _God_


----------



## Koerdis (Jun 20, 2008)

Pein > you


----------



## Garfield (Jun 20, 2008)

Never realized people had such deductive skills in them. Maybe you should think of a career with NSA now? ?


----------



## Illusions (Jun 20, 2008)

Of course Pein is not just a god. Don't underestimate him. He's old greek Titan-level.


----------



## ~Link~ (Jun 20, 2008)

DevilSense said:


> If i Kidnapped your ass, stuck u in an underground room, tied u up, beat ur ass when i felt like it, fed u shitty food, and gave u water to survive, and did that over an over for the rest of ur life. Id be your god and ud be my bitch!



 

Thats j00r definition of God? xD


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## LiveFire (Jun 20, 2008)

This guy is a genius


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2008)

jarny said:


> First, you say no one is greater than pein. Pein even doubts himself if his secret was revealed. Second, pein takes orders from madara. I guarantee everyone else will agree with me here. on the edit- i was comparing him to our world. you can draw similar points from real life and how we act.



I said whose POWERS are greater than Pein's. No one we;ve seen fight to their limit gets the mass hype that Pein does. Even with what we have seen of him, it was pretty Godly. Absorbing that Cho Oodama Rasengan, crazy Summons, Black Spears.

Pein doubts we would have pwned Jiraiya that great if he had revealed his secret. I mean, Jiraiya knew Nagato and Yahiko. He taught them and knew most about them. Where Pein knew some of Jiraiya's techniques. Most of them, he had no idea of. So that would have been unfair.

And Madara ordered Pein to capture Naruto like 40 chapters ago. I have yet to see this happen.


----------



## Somebody (Jun 20, 2008)

Not godlike abilities?
He can absorb ANY jutsu(including things as fuuton rasengan, kirin, susanoos sword and even plot no jutsu). 
He can summon mixes of ALL the giant animal thingys. 
He can change which summon he uses in a milisecond. 
He can heal his bodies if they die. 
He has six bodies. 
He knows all SIX elements. 
He killed the man that the sannins got their name from because of that they lost, but survived a battle with him. 
He am pretty good at taijutsu, and with the rinnegan so he can see the opponents movements even if they am behind him and anyway how fast they am, so hes>>>gai in taijutsu. 
He yet have shown just a little more than half of his normal abilities, and he hasnt shown his trumphcard either. 
He is the leader of the most powerful orginazation in the narutoverse. 
He is one of the three people that may become the final villain. 
He has made a jutsu that makes people be able to take over others bodies, then the bodies turn into how the user of the jutsu looks and they gain all the abilities of the user and the only bad thing with it is that  once you have used 30% of the chakra, you cant be in it anymore. 
He has made a jutsu that can seal bijuus without problems, but it takes long time. 
Soon, he will be able to destroy a country in less than a second. 
He has the rinnengan, the strongest doujutsu and the doujutsu that the creator of ninjutsu had(and if you have readed the manga or watched the anime, you know that ninjutsu is EXTREMELY important in it).

This is at least what i call godlike abilities.


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2008)

Somebody said:


> Not godlike abilities?
> He can absorb ANY jutsu(including things as fuuton rasengan, kirin, susanoos sword and even plot no jutsu).
> He can summon mixes of ALL the giant animal thingys.
> He can change which summon he uses in a milisecond.
> ...



Youre right, but you dont need only 30% of your chakra. You can use 100%, but Pein needed 70% of Kisames and Itachis chakra for Phantom Nine Dragons Seal.


----------



## TheKnownTRUTH (Jun 20, 2008)

Man this is useless


----------



## master bruce (Jun 20, 2008)

*pein has done nothing truely godly other than sneak attacking jaraiya with a lucky stabb while he was talking to sage and ganging up on him 6 on 1. yeah thats real godly.*




and as far as him beating the salamander sage,the sannin more than likely fought him individually not together and even if they did were weaker than they are now.

pain gang jumped him 6 on 1, not a fair fight.

9/10 a healthy, pissed itachy would have made quick work of pain.



itachi made excuses for not fighting jairaiya and gai,others, but anyone with sense knows he was a good guy so of course he wouldn't fight them or even if he did he wouldn't really try.

itachi was the strongest of all shinobi next to minato and madara, and shodai.



pein is at best,just under itachi level.(not the weakened peaceful,blind,poisoned,good guy itachi, but a healthy 100% pissed tachi.)




oh and pein needs all 6 of his bodies to do the feats listed in your list dude, he needs all 6, its not like he has 1 body that can do all that stuff.


if we were to be fair we could let itachi,oro,jraiya,kakashi,tsunade,and sasuke all start calling themselves "death" and then fight all of their battles 6 on 1 .


*pein is not a god, just 6 ppl who are really strong and gang up on all enemies 6 on 1.*





hell, if I go outside and see a guy break a brick with 1 punch,then I call up 5 of my friends and all 6 of us gangup on him(we all know martials too) and attack him from all sides while using our best moves and calling ourselves "Hurt". does that make us a god because we curbstomped him 6 on 1?




I can't wait to read the peintards' replies.


----------



## evrangel7 (Jun 20, 2008)

You know, I saw the title to this thread and thought somebody went to my myspace page (), I was very confused.  

Don't mind me, I'm going back to sleep now.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## -Deidara- (Jun 20, 2008)

master bruce said:


> *pein has done nothing truely godly other than sneak attacking jaraiya with a lucky stabb while he was talking to sage and ganging up on him 6 on 1. yeah thats real godly.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




there is no rules in fighting, the fact that jiraiya was gangraped and shot off guard, means he was decieved.

kakashi said a true ninja always sees through deception, in that fight pein was the true ninja.

and pein uses six bodies because hes using his bloodline, hes allowed to use his bloodline, saying hes a coward for using six bodies, is a sorry excuse.

and we haven't seen pein's full power, anytime a villian in naruto shows there full power, they die in that fight. 

so saying itachi can beat pein is a joke.


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2008)

.....


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 20, 2008)

Somebody said:


> Not godlike abilities?
> He can absorb ANY jutsu(including things as fuuton rasengan, kirin, susanoos sword and even plot no jutsu).
> *He can summon mixes of ALL the giant animal thingys. *He can change which summon he uses in a milisecond.
> *He can heal his bodies if they die.*
> ...



Man, glad half your points don't make sense. Why does it matter if he have multiple summons? who says any summoner can't summon multiple kinds of their own animal? they were obviously pretty weak if you read the manga. You say he can heal his bodies if they die? not if the summoner is dead. He am? he am? please. Second, you say he is better than gai? not if he can't see him...what good would having 6 different perspectives be if he can't see him? (strictly taijustu). He is the leader of the most powerful orginazation? they are pretty much down to 4 guys now. Then you say he created a jutsu to take over peoples bodies? how don't you know this is his kekkai genkai? he made a jutsu that seals the bijuus? it seems madara created akakstuki. How do you know it wasnt his idea? Soon he *will* be able to destroy a country in less than i second? That will 99% never come to fruition. Naruto would be dead for that to happen (no one else could use the grannies revival jutsu). You fail .


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Jun 20, 2008)

Clearly not...he just likes to call himself that. cuz he believes he can't be beat.


----------



## Turquoise inactive (Jun 20, 2008)

Pein was never said to be 'LULZ0RZ; God'. He was said to be .. A god. He's powerful, but of course he'll probably be defeated.


----------



## HikariYume (Jun 20, 2008)

Post count +1 

lol No, duh PEin isn't God. nor is he a God...Naruto could kick his ass.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 20, 2008)

Pain believes he is a god. He is possibly a god among men if you will. He could easily be the strongest ninja in the world at this point. Naruto will beat him in the end but thats just cuz Naruto = main character


----------



## Rule (Jun 20, 2008)

Pein is god he has the strongest eye's he never lost a fight!


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 20, 2008)

Rule said:


> Pein is god he has the strongest eye's he never lost a fight!



because he has the strongest eyes and has never lost a fight makes him god? Please. and please everyone, we are not debating him being called a god, metaphorically being a god, or thinking he is a god, the debate is whether he, in fact, is a *True bonafide GOD*


----------



## Xion (Jun 20, 2008)

Captain Obvious and Sergeant Neg to the rescue!!!


----------



## Rule (Jun 20, 2008)

jarny said:


> because he has the strongest eyes and has never lost a fight makes him god? Please. and please everyone, we are not debating him being called a god, metaphorically being a god, or thinking he is a god, the debate is whether he, in fact, is a *True bonafide GOD*



Pein beat a guy who gave the Sannin their names and then raped possibly the strongest Sannin in the J-man. He has the eye's that created the ninja world and he never lost a fight.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 20, 2008)

Rule said:


> Pein beat a guy who gave the Sannin their names and then raped possibly the strongest Sannin in the J-man. He has the eye's that created the ninja world and he never lost a fight.



raped? he didn't rape the jman. Just because he's strong doesn't make him a god


----------



## Rule (Jun 20, 2008)

jarny said:


> raped? he didn't rape the jman. Just because he's strong doesn't make him a god



He raped the J-man, punched his damn arm off, broke his throat....Pein had 6 bodies do it. Pein brings knives to fistfights, He killed an ant with a sledgehammer The J-man should have never challenged Pein cause he overdoes it.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jun 20, 2008)

Madara>Pein until the manga states other whys.


----------



## Table (Jun 20, 2008)

He may be powerful, but a_ God_?!?!  


Def not.


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2008)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Madara>Pein until the manga states other whys.



Pein > Madara because Rin'negan>Sharingan until the manga states other whys.

Anyways, it's most likely Sasuke that is going to kill Madara.

Ok, I agree Pein is not an actual god but has the power to possibly reside over the naruto world as a god.  Anyways we can't forget that Kishi was most likely not referring to a Christian god when he had Pein do his proclamations.  If this was a debate in Japan, then the Pein is a god would probably win this argument.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 21, 2008)

agree. He's not a god and there is only one defn of a god that would place him as a true god, but that would encompass others in the naruto universe as well. He does have a tool of god and godly powers and attitude, but that does not make him a or the god.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Rule  
He raped the J-man, punched his damn arm off, broke his throat....Pein had 6 bodies do it. Pein brings knives to fistfights, He killed an ant with a sledgehammer The J-man should have never challenged Pein cause he overdoes it. 

if the jman was facing all six to start and unleashed his toad song, then pain would have been dead. And what if he knew his secret? don't even try. Calling the jman an ant? dont think so. The jman killed 4 pains total. 3 just came back because he still had the sumoner, if the summoner is gone, game over pein.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 21, 2008)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Madara>Pein until the manga states other whys.



The manga has stated Rin'negan>Sharingan, Madara has the Sharingan while Pein has the Rin'negan.

Pein>Madara until the manga states otherwise.


See what I did there?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 21, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Pein > Madara because Rin'negan>Sharingan until the manga states other whys.
> 
> *Anyways, it's most likely Sasuke that is going to kill Madara.*
> 
> Ok, I agree Pein is not an actual god but has the power to possibly reside over the naruto world as a god.  Anyways we can't forget that Kishi was most likely not referring to a Christian god when he had Pein do his proclamations.  If this was a debate in Japan, then the Pein is a god would probably win this argument.



*Doubt it, I mean he has no way on hitting him literally.*


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> *Doubt it, I mean he has no way on hitting him literally.*



There's is obvioulsly a trick to his jutsu.  If Sasuke finds it I'm sure he'll hit him.


----------



## Disturbia (Jun 21, 2008)

umm okay...


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 21, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The manga has stated Rin'negan>Sharingan, Madara has the Sharingan while Pein has the Rin'negan.
> 
> Pein>Madara until the manga states otherwise.
> 
> ...



just because the rinnegan is better than the sharingan does not make him a better fighter than madara. Sharingan > no sharingan but the first owned madara? where's the logic there? there's other abilities as well as the ninja's skill.

*See what I did there?*


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Jun 21, 2008)

jarny said:


> OOOOOOOOOOO yes i did. I will prove this in one point and one point only.
> Pein will eventually be defeated. This is a fact due to "plot jutsu". It will most likely be Naruto. Now how can a "god" be defeated. Why? because he's not a "god" or in the same respect have "god" like abilities. Thank you.



You made a whole topic just to say that the plot and common sense exists. I hope you're happy


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 21, 2008)

Dr. Obvious said:


> You made a whole topic just to say that the plot and common sense exists. I hope you're happy



If it's common sense then why are people arguing? it most not be common sense then and I am happy


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2008)

jarny said:


> just because the rinnegan is better than the sharingan does not make him a better fighter than madara. Sharingan > no sharingan but the first owned madara? where's the logic there? there's other abilities as well as the ninja's skill.
> 
> *See what I did there?*



How is Madara > Pein, when Pein commanded Orochimaru who beat Sarutobi who was stated as the strongest Hokage, better than Hashirama who beat Madar.

So actually Pein > Orochimaru > Sarutobi > Hashirama > Madara.

See what I did there?


----------



## kainsword (Jun 21, 2008)

Did you know that Pein when used in the possesive form (Pein's) is an anagram for the word penis?

Apparently when a dick is your leader, there's no question that he is the one and only god in Naruto.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 22, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> How is Madara > Pein, when Pein commanded Orochimaru who beat Sarutobi who was stated as the strongest Hokage, better than Hashirama who beat Madar.
> 
> So actually Pein > Orochimaru > Sarutobi > Hashirama > Madara.
> 
> See what I did there?



Sarutobi was noted to know the most jutsu. and who are you kidding? orochimaru better than sarutobi (especially prime?)? If i'm not mistaken, it was stated that sarutobi had the chance to kill orochimaru but chose to let him go... correct? Plus orochimaru caught him by suprise and by cheating with forbidden jutsu. If this was a prime fair fight, or even the same situation but with sarutobi prime, orochimaru would have been destroyed. Second, your logic seems to state sasuke > madara. Care to explain that one? didn't think so. This is the most illogical chart i've seen in my life.


----------



## Shrimp (Jun 22, 2008)

why people keep posting at pointless threads?(don't look at me O.o)
and things like "Cheating" do not exist in battlefield...
even a door knows that pein isn't god

someday i will create a topic called "1+1=2" and see how many views i get


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2008)

Shrimp said:


> why people keep posting at pointless threads?(don't look at me O.o)
> and things like "Cheating" do not exist in battlefield...
> even a door knows that pein isn't god
> 
> someday i will create a topic called "1+1=2" and see how many views i get



it all really depends on how you view a god though


----------



## House (Jun 22, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Pein > Madara because Rin'negan>Sharingan until the manga states other whys.





Zetsu: 
_"The Sharingan is just another tool that some Ninja can use. A
tool is only as powerful as the Shinobi who uses it. An expert with a stone 
can still beat a novice with a Shuriken.
All he needs is more skill and more power."_


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 22, 2008)

House said:


> Zetsu:
> _"The Sharingan is just another tool that some Ninja can use. A
> tool is only as powerful as the Shinobi who uses it. An expert with a stone
> can still beat a novice with a Shuriken.
> All he needs is more skill and more power."_



Although I agree that the level of skill is what determines a fight more than a bloodline, but pein is a variety of jutsu as well and we don't know how he and madara stack up against each other.

IMO madara>pein but not by such a huge margin.


----------



## House (Jun 22, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Although I agree that the level of skill is what determines a fight more than a bloodline, but pein is a variety of jutsu as well and we don't know how he and madara stack up against each other.
> 
> IMO madara>pein but not by such a huge margin.



Pain might have a varity of powerful technques, but so has Madara.
Madara has already shown a high level space time technique and still has
to show the power of his EMS.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 23, 2008)

House said:


> Zetsu:
> _"The Sharingan is just another tool that some Ninja can use. A
> tool is only as powerful as the Shinobi who uses it. An expert with a stone
> can still beat a novice with a Shuriken.
> All he needs is more skill and more power."_



The spoiler is exactly what i said above. We have no idea who is stronger, but you are definately not right with your logic. As on example (not using it to compare the two), a toddler has a baseball bat while a grown man has his fists? the toddler has the better tool but the grown man is stronger and has more expierence in fighting/battle.


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2008)

jarny said:


> Sarutobi was noted to know the most jutsu. and who are you kidding? orochimaru better than sarutobi (especially prime?)? If i'm not mistaken, it was stated that sarutobi had the chance to kill orochimaru but chose to let him go... correct? Plus orochimaru caught him by suprise and by cheating with forbidden jutsu. If this was a prime fair fight, or even the same situation but with sarutobi prime, orochimaru would have been destroyed. Second, your logic seems to state sasuke > madara. Care to explain that one? didn't think so. This is the most illogical chart i've seen in my life.



Okay, but Sarutobi _wasnt_ in his prime, that's the point. And Kakashi said deception is the ultimate tool of a Ninja, or something like that. Just because Sarutobi didnt use a forbidden Jutsu, you're saying Oro "cheated" by using it?

Come to think of it, isnt Shika Fuujin a Kinjutsu?


----------



## Federer (Jun 23, 2008)

If he was a "god", then he wouldn't have took orders from Madara, just a simple mortal. I mean everybody supposed to look mere mortal trough the eyes of Pein.


----------



## Federer (Jun 23, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The manga has stated Rin'negan>Sharingan, Madara has the Sharingan while Pein has the Rin'negan.
> 
> Pein>Madara until the manga states otherwise.
> 
> ...



The Rin'negan is supposed to be the most powerful eye-jutsu, but the Sharingan is developed it self over the years. How could the Rin'negan beat an immortal MS with space/time jutsu, powerful genjutsu etc.?

Sharingan is the evolution which begun with the Rin'negan (the first one), Byakugan and then Sharingan.


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2008)

Tool of God.

/thread.



Sabakukyu said:


> If he was a "god", then he wouldn't have took orders from Madara, just a simple mortal. I mean everybody supposed to look mere mortal trough the eyes of Pein.



He dont take "orders" from Madara, they just have a common goal.


----------



## Federer (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, Madara is the one who created Akatsuki and Pein must report to him. It has to be Madara's idea to find all the Bijuu. 

Madara >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Pein


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> Well, Madara is the one who created Akatsuki and Pein must report to him. It has to be Madara's idea to find all the Bijuu.
> 
> Madara >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Pein



So what if Madara created Akatsuki? maybe Pein was just working Konan at that time. Pein doesnt report to him, he shows respect (as a God would) by listening. And he _still_ hasnt gone after Naruto. It wasnt just Madara's idea to find the Bijuu. In fact, he only wanted Kyuubi. Pein is the one who Summons the Hell God and the one who performs Phantom Nine Dragons Seal. So Pein is the one who captures the Bijuu.

Pein>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Madara.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, you sure showed us.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 23, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Tool of God.
> 
> /thread.
> 
> ...



Um, pretty sure madara just told him to go get the kyuubi and he went



Kyuubi6534 said:


> So what if Madara created Akatsuki? maybe Pein was just working Konan at that time. Pein doesnt report to him, he shows respect (as a God would) by listening. And he _still_ hasnt gone after Naruto. It wasnt just Madara's idea to find the Bijuu. In fact, he only wanted Kyuubi. Pein is the one who Summons the Hell God and the one who performs Phantom Nine Dragons Seal. So Pein is the one who captures the Bijuu.
> 
> Pein>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Madara.



Pein doesn't report to him? where have you been? He shows respect? he's not the leader. He's gonna listen. Madara only wanted the kyuubi? pretty sure he just ordered hawk to go get the eight tails, so obviously he needs the bijuu for some reason. He also offered sasuke and hawk one bijuu right? doesn't that mean pein won't be able to accomplish his goals (foreshadowing)? Madara is the boss of akatsuki, pein takes orders from him, get over it. Pein takes orders from Madara for a reason... this is yet to be revealed, but why would he take orders from someone who by what you think, is weaker than him?


----------



## sworder (Jun 23, 2008)

He just takes orders and does whatever Madara wants him to do, nothing else.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 23, 2008)

Amano Yunatsuki said:


> I smell a Peinhater and Jiraitard here...



I smell an unreasonable person here. I don't dislike pein, in fact, he's one of my favorite characters. Why don't you go bother somebody else? BTW, where's your arguments? I don't see anybody here putting up anything that disproves me. 

>Please, don't post here if your going to be like this guy. It's a joke. If you are going to discuss, discuss; argue, argue. Don't just post to post. Thank you


----------



## Kuran (Jun 23, 2008)

pein =/= ushiha

pein =/= god


----------



## nickxcore (Jun 23, 2008)

sworder said:


> He just takes orders and does whatever Madara wants him to do, nothing else.



...ever think that hes using Madara?? Hes just following orders so he can complete his goals.


----------



## nickxcore (Jun 23, 2008)

jarny said:


> Um, pretty sure madara just told him to go get the kyuubi and he went



So Pein can get what he wants? Dont you follow orders to get what you want at times?





jarny said:


> Pein doesn't report to him? where have you been? He shows respect? he's not the leader. He's gonna listen. Madara only wanted the kyuubi? pretty sure he just ordered hawk to go get the eight tails, so obviously he needs the bijuu for some reason. He also offered sasuke and hawk one bijuu right? doesn't that mean pein won't be able to accomplish his goals (foreshadowing)? Madara is the boss of akatsuki, pein takes orders from him, get over it. Pein takes orders from Madara for a reason... this is yet to be revealed, but why would he take orders from someone who by what you think, is weaker than him?



Cmon, do you really think Madara will give Hawk a Bijuu?? If you do then I dont know what to tell you.

And he would take orders because, A(he would do this to get what he wanted in return) B(if he just refused and stormed Madara for what he wanted, the rest of Akatsuki could intervene) and C(remember.... Gaato gave Zabuza orders....so by your logic Gaato>Zabuza??)


----------



## victorvscn (Jun 23, 2008)

Devils Advocate said:


> My, what an excellent deduction there Captain Obvious.


He's Sherlock, sir


----------



## Incubus (Jun 23, 2008)

Madara founded Akatsuki, the group that Pein leads. I think that is the reason he listens to Madara, not b/c he's stronger than him.


----------



## sworder (Jun 23, 2008)

nickxcore said:


> ...ever think that hes using Madara?? Hes just following orders so he can complete his goals.



Why would he use Madara for? What does he gain?

I can list many things Madara gains from using Pain. He has someone else as the leader of Akatsuki so he gains no attention. He has someone going and capturing bijuus for him, extracting them, and sealing them. He has someone keeping Akatsuki in check while Madara is busy looking over Sasuke, etc. All this, and Madara doesn't receive a single order from Pain and does as he wishes while Pain does what Madara tells him.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 23, 2008)

nickxcore said:


> So Pein can get what he wants? Dont you follow orders to get what you want at times?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would he give them a bijuu? Yeah he could. 


The rest of akatsuki? who are you talking about? Konan is the only one that would be on his side (laughs). -if that's what you are saying...

That's your logic of my logic  . Not my logic. I said for a reason. Why did Zabuza take orders from Gaato? Who pays the bills? That's a reason. Who handled everything for him (missions and so on)? Who says gaato couldn't have zabuuza eliminated on the spot for insorbordination? (zabuuza eliminated him at the right time and place, where no back up was at)

please, put up good arguments and think before you speak (directed to everyone). Think of the flaws in your response, and if you don't see any then post (its ok then even if it does have flaws.)


----------



## Kuran (Jun 23, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Madara founded Akatsuki, the group that Pein leads. I think that is the reason he listens to Madara, not b/c he's stronger than him.



ushiha is too powerfull, else pein take over akatsuki


----------



## Bandit (Jun 23, 2008)

jarny said:


> OOOOOOOOOOO yes i did. I will prove this in one point and one point only.
> Pein will eventually be defeated. This is a fact due to "plot jutsu". It will most likely be Naruto. Now how can a "god" be defeated. Why? because he's not a "god" or in the same respect have "god" like abilities. Thank you.



Your Welcome


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2008)

jarny said:


> Um, pretty sure madara just told him to go get the kyuubi and he went
> 
> 
> 
> Pein doesn't report to him? where have you been? He shows respect? he's not the leader. He's gonna listen. Madara only wanted the kyuubi? pretty sure he just ordered hawk to go get the eight tails, so obviously he needs the bijuu for some reason. He also offered sasuke and hawk one bijuu right? doesn't that mean pein won't be able to accomplish his goals (foreshadowing)? Madara is the boss of akatsuki, pein takes orders from him, get over it. Pein takes orders from Madara for a reason... this is yet to be revealed, but why would he take orders from someone who by what you think, is weaker than him?



Hmmmm, so Pein has gone to Konoha to get Naruto huh?

Gee, the only person going to Konoha is Madara himself. Seems like Pein didnt feel like doing he dirty work for him.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jun 23, 2008)

jarny said:


> I smell an unreasonable person here. I don't dislike pein, in fact, he's one of my favorite characters. Why don't you go bother somebody else? BTW, where's your arguments? I don't see anybody here putting up anything that disproves me.
> 
> >Please, don't post here if your going to be like this guy. It's a joke. If you are going to discuss, discuss; argue, argue. Don't just post to post. Thank you



w/e pein is surperior to madara, he never even went after the kyuubi, madara is fail, pein is god.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 23, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> ushiha is too powerfull, else pein take over akatsuki



He just doesn't feel like it right now.


----------



## Kuran (Jun 23, 2008)

pein acts cool, but compared to ushiha, he's chuunin lvl


----------



## nickxcore (Jun 23, 2008)

jarny said:


> Would he give them a bijuu? Yeah he could.
> 
> 
> The rest of akatsuki? who are you talking about? Konan is the only one that would be on his side (laughs). -if that's what you are saying...
> ...




Yes he could give them a Bijuu, but seeing as he is a villan, he will most likely be a lying bastard and cheat them out of their deal. Or maybe hes a respectful man who keeps his word..that we do not know yet.

No, im saying if Pein were to charge Madara..like attack him, im sure he wound be restrained by other members of Akatsuki. Pein just might be playing smart, hiding in the shadows, and obeying making him seem faithful.
And like you said with Zabuza, maybe thats what Pein is doing...waiting for the right time and place to make his move.


----------



## Ina (Jun 23, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> pein acts cool, but compared to ushiha, he's chuunin lvl


ushiha is pain lvl compared to chuunin


----------



## kainsword (Jun 23, 2008)

Of course Pein is not god. Gai obviously is. Ever read the holy Gaible? I'm sure Pein doesn't have a holy Peible or... something?


----------



## Kuran (Jun 23, 2008)

Ina said:


> ushiha is pain lvl compared to chuunin



whatsh pain lvl?


----------



## Ina (Jun 23, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> whatsh pain lvl?



  ... godly?


----------



## kainsword (Jun 23, 2008)

No, Pein's power level is OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!

​


----------



## Kuran (Jun 23, 2008)

Ina said:


> ... godly?



you mean ushiha lvl?


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2008)

kainsword said:


> Of course Pein is not god. Gai obviously is. Ever read the holy Gaible? I'm sure Pein doesn't have a holy Peible or... something?



A holy... Peble?


----------



## Ina (Jun 23, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> you mean ushiha lvl?


if ushiha lvl=godly then yes


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 23, 2008)

nickxcore said:


> Yes he could give them a Bijuu, but seeing as he is a villan, he will most likely be a lying bastard and cheat them out of their deal. Or maybe hes a respectful man who keeps his word..that we do not know yet.
> 
> No, im saying if Pein were to charge Madara..like attack him, im sure he wound be restrained by other members of Akatsuki. Pein just might be playing smart, hiding in the shadows, and obeying making him seem faithful.
> And like you said with Zabuza, maybe thats what Pein is doing...waiting for the right time and place to make his move.



^This is what i like to here. Not some idiot response. Thank you. You've made my day by backing an argument up with some common sense and a realistic scenario.


----------



## HakuGaara (Jun 23, 2008)

jarny said:


> OOOOOOOOOOO yes i did. I will prove this in one point and one point only.
> Pein will eventually be defeated. This is a fact due to "plot jutsu". It will most likely be Naruto. Now how can a "god" be defeated. Why? because he's not a "god" or in the same respect have "god" like abilities. Thank you.



I don't think anyone here actually believes he's *literally* a god (rolls eyes).


----------



## Nic (Jun 23, 2008)

HakuGaara said:


> I don't think anyone here actually believes he's *literally* a god (rolls eyes).



well you would be surprised.  If you actually took a look at the actual arguments in this thread many  of them revolve around whether or not having  godly tools or powers would  make you a god.


----------



## HakuGaara (Jun 23, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> well you would be surprised.  If you actually took a look at the actual arguments in this thread many  of them revolve around whether or not having  godly tools or powers would  make you a god.



Well, 'god' is a very subjective term. If it means 'best at what you do' (like in a god of rugby for example) then yes, he could quite literally be a shinobi god. 

But in terms of actual divinity (like the Death God) I think it's obvious he's not a god.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> well you would be surprised.  If you actually took a look at the actual arguments in this thread many  of them revolve around whether or not having  godly tools or powers would  make you a god.



^Actually what ng said is correct. Many of the people here argue that he actually, is a God.


----------



## kardez (Jun 24, 2008)

if God's can't be beaten.
then why is there a game called God of War?
where you kill Gods?



Pain IS a god.
he takes care of his village with little to no problem.
he hasn't lost Any of his battles.
and he took out one who named "the legendary 3"

he took out Jiraiya with ease.
he is omnipotent.

but like any God.
they have a weakness.
christian god's weakness is forgiveness

Pain's weakness is yet to be announced.


----------



## Sunabozu (Jun 24, 2008)

we will know if he's a god if he is able to beat sasuke and naruto all at once


----------



## CrimsonRex (Jun 24, 2008)

*Of course not, Pain is a entity! *


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 24, 2008)

kardez said:


> if God's can't be beaten.
> then why is there a game called God of War?
> where you kill Gods?
> 
> ...



Pain isn't a God
A lot of people can take care of their village with little to no problem 
just because he's undefeated doesn't make him a god
just because he beat hanzou doesn't make him god

he didn't take out jiraiya with ease. Jiraiya killed a total of 4 bodies.
In fact, he admits there is a chance if jiraiya knew his secret he would have lost.
Do you even know the definition of omnipotent? there are a few but none of them describe pain.  -i know its wiki but im lazy so...

God of War? God of War? do you know that is a game based on greek mythology? second, those gods are immortal in real greek mythology. Again, when kratos possessed two tools of god (the sword and pandora's box) and he defeated ares, was he a god then? no, the god's appointed him a god when there was an open position.

-quote from dragosan "The Greek gods were said to be true immortals, utterly immune to death and the ravages of time. The blood of such beings could be shed (it was known as "ichor"), though even an injury we would term a 'mortal wound' was incapable of killing an actual god.

The children such gods begat upon mortals, being only demi-gods, were mortal and could actually die. (Though it was *very* difficult to cause the demise of a demi-god.)

If we grant that the gods of the ancient Greek pantheon existed, they could be said to still exist. By definition, an immortal being cannot die—though such a being might be greatly diminished, after centuries of existance without significant worship."


All your points revolve around the fact he is strong...(there are quite a few really strong ninja in naruto), and he acts like a god; and that is because he believes himself to be a god. I can believe i'm i cat, and act like one, but you don't see anybody believing i'm a cat. Meow? Meow? no, just no


----------



## Draffut (Jun 24, 2008)

Pein isn't a god.

He's just the closest possible thing any normal ninja can get to becoming one.


----------



## House (Jun 24, 2008)

In Japanese mythology are gods much more like humans than in (most) monotheist
religions.
They aren't omnipotent and can even die.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 24, 2008)

House said:


> In Japanese mythology are gods much more like humans than in (most) monotheist
> religions.
> They aren't omnipotent and can even die.



yes i know. We discussed this in earlier pages, but, you, probably like i would, got into this thread at later pages and decided to not look back. That's alright though, it doesn't bother me. 

Please refer back to the previous conversation though. -one of the points backed up though was that pain does not relate to the other gods in naruto. There were quite a few others as well.


----------



## House (Jun 24, 2008)

jarny said:


> yes i know. We discussed this in earlier pages, but, you, probably like i would, got into this thread at later pages and decided to not look back. That's alright though, it doesn't bother me.



I missed that, sorry then.



jarny said:


> Please refer back to the previous conversation though. -one of the points backed up though was that pain does not relate to the other gods in naruto. There were quite a few others as well.



Pain doesn't relate to the gods of Shintoism, but the
six bodies would fit into buddhism, with
each body presenting a stage of rebirth.


----------



## Goobalith (Jun 24, 2008)

This thread is nothing more than an argument of bullshit and semantics. Whether Pain can be classified as a god depends on your definition of exactly what a god is; whether god is defined as an omnipotent, immortal, omniscient being (which Pain isn't) or whether god is defined merely as a powerful supernatural being (which Pain is). *Thats all there is to it.* Pain is easily one of the most powerful beings in Naruto (you'd be a fool if you think that at this point he's even shown half of his abilities or virtually any of his most powerful moves and secrets or that he came close to going all out in regards to these aspects in his battle with Jiraiya) and depending on your definition of god you'd arrive at your answer (and no not all gods are necessarily immortal and all-powerful).


----------



## -18 (Jun 24, 2008)

Pein is god


----------



## kardez (Jun 24, 2008)

House said:


> I missed that, sorry then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



time out. what?
(looks online)

holy shit.
dude. you hit the nail.


i wonder how this will turn out.

we've seen the Animal and Hungry ghosts.


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2008)

I think the first one, the beings in hell is Yahiko-Pein. He _did_ Summon the Hell God after all.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 25, 2008)

House said:


> I missed that, sorry then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you present your ideas then? you seem to know a lot and i know a lot of naruto can be related to religions. I know the rinnegan is also called the samsara eye, and the last link someone posted said something about the samsara stage. Is there any information you would like to enlighten us with then sir? ha this is cool.


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2008)

jarny said:


> your an obvious jerk. your trolling by saying that hypocrit. You think i troll? you think i wanna get posts? i could care less about that stuff. People who worry about that are losers. Im trying to have a discussion and constantly moronic people like you come in here and start something.



I'm not one of those morons am I? lol

btw, this thread depends on _your_ defenition of God.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 26, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> I'm not one of those morons am I? lol
> 
> btw, this thread depends on _your_ defenition of God.



no, although ive been arguing with you, you have been most of the reason ive been coming back, because you bring up SOME good points. I think the conclusion we came up with what your defn is, but most definitions (except basically one or two) go against it. House brought up some major points though, which should change everyones views on pein. -peins eye is also called the samsara eye, in which samsara is part of the buddhist religion. But in buddhism, a god cannot exist, and is unnecassary as stated by buddha himself. Gods would interfere with true enlightenment. Now kishi is known to put religion in naruto, so i believe this would make a great essay. Now enlightenment can be considered naruto's revolution on the ninja world b/c he is the destined child, correct? Pein is the interference and cannot exist for the world to reach enlightenment. For him to not exist he must be defeated and obviously he will be defeated, or in fact, realize the error in his ways, and decide he cant play god. This all fits perfectly. If this is correct, this has to be one of the best writing i have ever seen. If so, congrats kishi. 

P.S -positive rep house for this info, and me as well (i need it )


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Jun 26, 2008)

well said my friend


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 26, 2008)

google.ca said:


> well said my friend



thanks again


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jun 26, 2008)

jarny said:


> Thanks person of Zero -intelligence level. You say its obvious but yet, more than half the people at nf disagree, so are you gonna call me stupid again? Read the thread first.



Sigh, relax dude, there's more to life than arguements via internet. It was a joke, especially seeing as I don't know you on an actual personal level so I can't gauge your intelligence.

Second, you copied me with the person of Zero-intelligence level. Plagiarism much 


Again, J.O.K.E. =/


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 26, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> Sigh, relax dude, there's more to life than arguements via internet. It was a joke, especially seeing as I don't know you on an actual personal level so I can't gauge your intelligence.
> 
> Second, you copied me with the person of Zero-intelligence level. Plagiarism much
> 
> ...



Actually im pretty intelligent, but its ok. I actually got a laugh about the arguments thing. I never really started any arguments here, others did and i continued. Ive been enjoying myself though. The zero was a joke corresponding to your name. I thought it was clever. I can tell by your reply that your a nice guy and layed but so no hard feelings. I think ill go enjoy myself, thanks buddy. You go and do the same.


----------



## Naruko (Jun 26, 2008)

I hate to do this but after attempting to clean up this thread and finding 6 posts on pg 15 alone that were trolling, spam, or flaming (and that pg 15 was indicative of the whole thread) I'm just closing this and putting it to bed. 

In the future, if you post, participate constructively - and don't flame each other when you disagree :S


----------

